# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Дневник мизантропа.

## Nabat

Вместо предисловия.

	Всего неделю назад я познакомился с этим молодым человеком в ходе телефонного разговора. Уже тогда он показался мне странным:

- Добрый день, я по поводу объявления об аренде квартиры.
 - Да, да, вы правильно попали.
 - Скажите, она правда находится на четырнадцатом этаже?
 - Именно так.
 - Хорошо, мы сможем уже сегодня оформить все документы?

Вот так. Сразу. Ни стоимости не спросил, ни условий аренды.
И вот теперь, спустя неделю, два пожилых работника из органов судебно-медицинской экспертизы собирали его останки с тротуара, что под окнами этой самой квартиры, в полиэтиленовый мешок. 

	Через некоторое время следователи допрашивали меня в моей же злополучной квартире на четырнадцатом этаже:

 - Ключи у кого были?
 - У меня и у квартиросъемщика.
 - Дверь была закрыта изнутри?
 - Вы же сами ее ломали, когда увидели, что открыть ключом с внешней стороны не удается.
- Вам он странным не показался?
 - Нет, с документами все в порядке, плату сразу дал вперед на два месяца - соврал я без малейшего стеснения. Не говорить же им что человека интересовало лишь на каком этаже расположена квартира. Сильно делу это не поможет, а вот на меня навлечет еще кучу дополнительных вопросов.

 - Спасибо, мы с вами еще обязательно свяжемся.
 - Очень рад это слышать.

	Оперативники криво ухмыльнулись и направились к выходу. «Чистейшее самоубийство» - тихо сказал один из них, другой еле заметно кивнул на это замечание головой.

По понятным причинам оставаться в этой квартире мне более  совершенно не хотелось и я начал спешно собираться. Застегивая куртку, я нечаянно сильным движением оторвал одну из пуговиц и она, громко звеня, закатилась под кровать, как это обычно и принято у мелких предметов. «Тьфу ты, черт» - раздраженно пробормотал я и полез за пуговицей. Внезапно боковое зрение уловило слабый отблеск света на каком-то предмете, который также как и пуговица комфортно расположился под кроватью. При ближайшем рассмотрении это оказалась карта памяти пижонской окраски «под золото» с цепочкой. «Эта вещь принадлежала самоубийце» - подумалось мне: «интересно, как она тут оказалась и что на ней записано». Я достал карту и пуговицу и торопливо застегнув куртку на оставшиеся  застежки покинул квартиру. 
Домой ехать совершенно не хотелось, там ждала жена с кучей приготовленных дурацких вопросов о случившимся акте суицида, а на заднем сиденье машины в сумочке лежал благоразумно заряженный до максимального значения ноутбук. Решение пришло само собой. Голубой экран засверкал приветственными надписями и через несколько секунд отобразил содержимое флеш-карты. Оно не было богатым – всего один файл с названием «Дневник.doc». Не долго думая я нажал на клавишу и погрузился в чтение.
Морозное декабрьское утро неумолимо наползало на город, когда я дочитал последние слова, устало потянулся и закрыл крышку ноутбука. Какой же отвратительно жалкой и одновременно несчастной показалась мне жизнь бывшего владельца дневника. Сколько же таких людей на свете, с виду нормальных, но внутри презрительно насмехающихся над обществом? Пусть судьба этого человека послужит хорошим уроком всем тем выскочкам, что мнят себя не такими как все. Могу ли я опубликовать в сети этот дневник дабы уберечь хоть какую-то часть таких людей от подобных поступков? У умершего не было ни жены, ни детей, а родителей он давно похоронил. Некому будет упрекнуть меня в содеянном. Значит – могу. Публикую.

*(Если кому-либо данное чтиво покажется интересным - я выложу продолжение)*

----------


## Rum

Лично мне - интересно. Особенно потому, что у самой на флэшке хранится дневник и, если умру, останется после меня в роли предсмертной записки.

----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog

Это кажется интересным. Жду сам дневник.

----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog

Это не мизантроп, а тамада какой-то.

----------


## Leisan

Дальше что?

----------


## Кирилллл

на самом деле очень даже неплохо. в предисловии показалось, что действительно решил выложить дневник и был такой чувак, хорошо уделяешь внимание мелочам, получается очень реалистично.  хотя конечно ещё есть к чему стремится))))

----------


## Sonic the Hedgehog

Мизантроп мизантропу рознь.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Мизантроп ничего никому не должен. Но в определение наличие чувства солидарности с другими мизантропами явно не входит.

----------


## Leisan

Ясно. Почему-то все современники стали писать сухо, безэмоциональные произведения...Потеряны все смыслы. Наверное, время такое - никакое.Техногенная революция забрала своё. Просто события за событиями, события за событиями...Нет образа героя. Нет жизни. Нет мыслей. Вы уж извините, я не спец. Можете меня закидать оскарблениями. Высказала своё мнение. Но про здоровье в каком-то блоге вы хорошо сказали.

----------


## 21h

Где дневник? Нас надули.

----------


## Nabat

> Где дневник? Нас надули.


 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E5%F1%F2%E2%EE 
Хоть до конца дело так и не довел.

----------


## charles_manson

Мизантропом тут и не пахнет. Скорее ссыкливый эгоист и маменькин сынок.

----------

